

Ask HN: Best custom open source license that you have come across - madospace

Which is the best custom Open source (i.e buy me beer, do whatever you want, etc) license that you have come across?
======
013
Do What The Fuck You Want To Public License -
[http://www.wtfpl.net/](http://www.wtfpl.net/)

Which is basically Unlicense - [http://unlicense.org/](http://unlicense.org/)

